# Looking to add 12vdc output on my Craftsman 536.886122



## DaveyHighFives (Feb 3, 2021)

Hello all, 
I have an older Craftsman 536.886122, I wondering if anyone would know if this engine/ stator has the ability to provide me with 12v to power and external light. If I search the number I see them both with and without a light. If not is there a way to upgrade it ?
Thanks.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

DaveyHighFives said:


> Hello all,
> I have an older Craftsman 536.886122, I wondering if anyone would know if this engine/ stator has the ability to provide me with 12v to power and external light. If I search the number I see them both with and without a light. If not is there a way to upgrade it ?
> Thanks.


older engines had thier ignition coild inside the engine behind the flywheel which didnt leave any room for a stator. i doubt your snowblower has a stator and you are unable to add one. you could do a battery system which there are some videos on how to do one. if you want to see if your engine has one just look for a wire coming off the bottom right side of the flywheel (under the gas tank).


----------



## DaveyHighFives (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks, if add a battery system wouldn’t be able to charge it either since it’s under powered... should I swap to the predator engine? The engine might be cheaper than these mods if it had the capability..


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

DaveyHighFives said:


> Thanks, if add a battery system wouldn’t be able to charge it either since it’s under powered... should I swap to the predator engine? The engine might be cheaper than these mods if it had the capability..


Its your choice if you want to switch to a predator engine, it would be an upgrade in power but im a not sure if it has a stator or not. if you had the ability to add one a light inst that expensive and not that hard to install, then again you would need a stator
Good luck!


----------



## DaveyHighFives (Feb 3, 2021)

Small engine_user said:


> older engines had thier ignition coild inside the engine behind the flywheel which didnt leave any room for a stator. i doubt your snowblower has a stator and you are unable to add one. you could do a battery system which there are some videos on how to do one. if you want to see if your engine has one just look for a wire coming off the bottom right side of the flywheel (under the gas tank).


Okay. I’m going to look for that wire in the morning. Hopefully it has it! If not maybe I’ll just stick with the battery system. I’ll let you know if i find it.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

DaveyHighFives said:


> Okay. I’m going to look for that wire in the morning. Hopefully it has it! If not maybe I’ll just stick with the battery system. I’ll let you know if i find it.


ok, make sure to watch a video or 2 to see how to add a light.....


----------



## DaveyHighFives (Feb 3, 2021)

Small engine_user said:


> ok, make sure to watch a video or 2 to see how to add a light.....


Solid video. Hopefully I have that little wire...it’s a mid 90s snow blower so maybe I’ll get lucky..


----------

